# Traynor experts...is this fake?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this Traynor logo plate real or fake?

I can't find a pic of one that is the same and I don't want to be misleading.

I'm trying to sell this unit (not as a Traynor amp per se...but I don't want to state that the head cab IS a Traynor if I'm wrong)

It seems hard to imagine that someone would go to all that work....however....










Thanks

Dave


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw this somewhere else, can't remember where, but someone suggested that it was a bogen PA amp inside a Traynor shell.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes...that was my thread....but I'm asking specifically if the Traynor *logo plate *is fake. 

Sorry about the confusion.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Yes...that was my thread....but I'm asking specifically if the Traynor *logo plate *is fake.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion.
> 
> ...


I used to have a Traynor logo just like that glued to the back of my '66 Meteor Montcalm when I was in high school. Looks real to me, or at least a decent replica. The amp no, but the logo & headshell yes.


Pete


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

That logo looks pretty real to me. I had a Traynor on the bench here about a month ago with a logo like that on it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Ripper & Sneaky

I just don't want to advertise the head cab as being a Traynor...only to be told it isn't one because of the logo..

Much appreciated :wave:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Dave,

Looks like the logo we had on Traynor gear in high school...Any idea what the power output is on this?

~Andrew


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Thanks Ripper & Sneaky
> 
> I just don't want to advertise the head cab as being a Traynor...only to be told it isn't one because of the logo..
> 
> ...


Dave, the plate looks real. I just think the amp is a fake!:smile:

It really looks to me like someone used the cabinet and the chassis, only. The tube lineup is not one I've ever seen Pete Traynor use. In fact, the 7868 is one tube that I've never seen in a guitar amp! Maybe there's a couple out there somewhere, I dunno. Can't be that many or I'm sure I would have noticed.

I think what you have is someone's homebrew project. They likely didn't have a lot of theory background so they were trying to copy an old Bogen. They probably had a Traynor that needed repair and didn't know how to fix it. So they used it for an amp platform, as an educational experience.

Or maybe they had an old Bogen for parts and thought putting them in the Traynor chassis might be a cheaper way to go. There's nothing wrong with the choice of tubes, just a bit unconventional.

A picture of the internal wiring might explain a lot, if you could oblige. To a tech, the outside is almost irrelevant. It's the actual circuit that tells it all!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

my traynor guitar mate has the same one - yours is the only other one i've seen with that style


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

How does it sound?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

So...it appears that the logo plate is authentic. Thanks also to Snacker and Andrew

Keefsdad...never heard it, so I have no idea

Wild Bill...I confused you here.....I was talking about if I was to sell the (empty) head cab only.

I will try and get some more pics posted in my other ad.

Cheers

Dave


----------

